# Motherboard recommendation for Intel Core i9-10940X



## Mishabou (Jul 23, 2020)

What motherboard would you guys recommend for an Intel Core i9-10940X - 14-Core 3.30GHz Processor ? 

I will install 256 GB ram and will be running CB/Nuendo 10. I want one workstation, if i use VEP pro, it will be local.

Thanks


----------



## StefanoM (Jul 23, 2020)

The i9 10940X will be my next CPU, ( now I have an i7 7820X), I'm using a Gigabyte Designare EX x299 with last Bios Version, I have 256 MB, and I Use Nuendo 10.









X299 DESIGNARE EX (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Mishabou (Jul 24, 2020)

thx Stefano...seems like a really nice MB


Are you using lots of VI ? Can you comfortably work at buffer 128 or lower ?


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 31, 2020)

StefanoM said:


> The i9 10940X will be my next CPU, ( now I have an i7 7820X), I'm using a Gigabyte Designare EX x299 with last Bios Version, I have 256 MB, and I Use Nuendo 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same cpu, I'd also like to get a 10940X.


----------



## StefanoM (Jul 31, 2020)

Mishabou said:


> thx Stefano...seems like a really nice MB
> 
> 
> Are you using lots of VI ? Can you comfortably work at buffer 128 or lower ?




My template is big over 400 Tracks. I'm working with 2 Machine. Pc Master and Mac Slave. On My Pc Master with an i7 7820X 8 core, who is an old CPU, I can work with 256 buffer, when I have a lot of Kontakt instances loaded ( over 200 ) I have to set the buffer on 512.

When I will update my system with the new CPU i9 10940X the improvement it will be very big.


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 31, 2020)

StefanoM said:


> My template is big over 400 Tracks. I'm working with 2 Machine. Pc Master and Mac Slave. On My Pc Master with an i7 7820X 8 core, who is an old CPU, I can work with 256 buffer, when I have a lot of Kontakt instances loaded ( over 200 ) I have to set the buffer on 512.
> 
> When I will update my system with the new CPU i9 10940X the improvement it will be very big.



I also have to use 512 with my big template, do you think that a 10940X would be a real improvement over the 7820X?

I'm not sure (mainly due to the price and the availability) if I'm going to buy an i9 10920X or an i9 10940X, on the shop I see there is a difference of 270 euros between this two models.

Do you think that 2 core could make a big difference? Maybe I could do some OC better on the 10920X.


----------



## StefanoM (Jul 31, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> I also have to use 512 with my big template, do you think that a 10940X would be a real improvement over the 7820X?
> 
> I'm not sure (mainly due to the price and the availability) if I'm going to buy an i9 10920X or an i9 10940X, on the shop I see there is a difference of 270 euros between this two models.
> 
> Do you think that 2 core could make a big difference? Maybe I could do some OC better on the 10920X.




Nice question, I think that the 10920X vs 10940X for audio it is a nice dilemma.

Here the Multi Core Scores:









and here the single core :







As you can see, in single-core the 10920X is a little bit better than the 10940X...

I don't know if this will be a real difference in the real world...


considering that now my 7820 X scores: about 8800 points, in multi-core, e about 1100 in single-core.


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah because it has a base clock higher than the 10940X so in single core performance is better.

I don't think I could see many improvements but the 7820X is too hot and I'd like some more cores and some more base clock.

The price is what is stopping my from buying it, I'm on the edge between the 10920X and the 10940X because of this.


----------



## Damarus (Jul 31, 2020)

Honestly - this might the worst time to buy a CPU. The 7820X is still a great chip, and you may not notice as big of a difference as you expect for your money going up to the 10940/920. It will definitely run hotter than the latter as well.

September/October is when a lot of new tech should be announced. If you can, your best bet would be to hold off until the end of the year. imo.


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 31, 2020)

Damarus said:


> Honestly - this might the worst time to buy a CPU. The 7820X is still a great chip, and you may not notice as big of a difference as you expect for your money going up to the 10940/920. It will definitely run hotter than the latter as well.
> 
> September/October is when a lot of new tech should be announced. If you can, your best bet would be to hold off until the end of the year. imo.



Yeah maybe you are right I could wait and see.

If there's anything similar in the short time I could buy it at a lower price.


----------

